# Beeke: 10 Commandments for Pastors.



## reaganmarsh (Oct 5, 2015)

Greetings PB brethren,

This is excellent:

http://www.joelbeeke.org/2015/10/ten-commandments-for-pastors/


----------



## Jack K (Oct 5, 2015)

Excellent indeed.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Clark-Tillian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you for that.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 6, 2015)

And today, its followup:

http://www.joelbeeke.org/2015/10/ten-commandments-for-church-members-regarding-your-pastor/


----------

